# what website has the cheapest strings.



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

Heres the deal, my band hosts a weekly jam night (thursdays at the Cavern in Winnipeg) and I allow a lot of folks to use my guitars, and in turn I'm going through a lot of strings. I'm tired of paying 6-12 bucks a set and want to find a cheaper way.


If it matters I typically use light gauge (10-46) strings, and I don't really have a brand preference, only a dislike for the walmart first act strings.

Wheres the deals at? sdsre


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

Stringsandbeyond.com. They usually have deals on daddarios like 4 packs for 12.99 and such. Plus free shipping over 35$. Pretty decent to me.


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

Cary said:


> Heres the deal, my band hosts a weekly jam night (thursdays at the Cavern in Winnipeg) and I allow a lot of folks to use my guitars, and in turn I'm going through a lot of strings. I'm tired of paying 6-12 bucks a set and want to find a cheaper way.
> 
> 
> If it matters I typically use light gauge (10-46) strings, and I don't really have a brand preference, only a dislike for the walmart first act strings.
> ...


Try to see if you can get a local music store to sponsor the jam session. Might get free strings and maybe they could loan a guitar instead of you having to supply one of yours


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

iblastoff said:


> Stringsandbeyond.com. They usually have deals on daddarios like 4 packs for 12.99 and such. Plus free shipping over 35$. Pretty decent to me.


 
...huge deals at stringsandbeyond.com, and their service is second to none. i can't recommend them highly enough.


----------



## whackystrings (Feb 11, 2006)

...or try Elixirs. I resisted using them on my acoustic because I didn't believe the hype. Glad I tried them. I won't use anything else anymore.

But I haven't tried them yet on electric. Some people commented that they are bright on electrics, according to what I have seen in TGP posts. It seems that folks who went through a set of [name typical brand here] each gig were still happy with the tone of the Elixirs and tuning stability after 4 or 5 shows. If I was more than just an occasional gigger, I would definitely check them out...I hate changing strings!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Music 123 is having a sale on 25 set boxes of 10-46 D'addarios ($70 or so, $100 including shipping to Canada).




Cary said:


> Heres the deal, my band hosts a weekly jam night (thursdays at the Cavern in Winnipeg) and I allow a lot of folks to use my guitars, and in turn I'm going through a lot of strings. I'm tired of paying 6-12 bucks a set and want to find a cheaper way.
> 
> 
> If it matters I typically use light gauge (10-46) strings, and I don't really have a brand preference, only a dislike for the walmart first act strings.
> ...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I placed an order with Guitar Strings and Beyond on the recommendations in this thread.
Order was placed on the 31st of last month, 
not shipped until the 7th of this month and has since been sitting in Fayetteville? ever since they dropped it off.
It was a pretty big order and now I'm not sure if something was out of stock that I ordered.
First e-mail I got was saying that the order would ship immediately, something like 2-24 hours, it didn't.
I know that it's out of their control after they drop it off but I sent an e-mail this morning and no response yet either.
Hmmm, not happy with my first order with these guys.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I often use webstrings.com
I change strings pretty often  they are pretty decent strings.

Sometimes I use stringsbymail.com if I feel the need for "brand-name" strings.

Both have good prices. You have to buy enough to make the shipping cost worthwhile


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I use "Just Strings" - Placed an order last Tuesday and had them by Friday. And because it ships by USPS and is a low value item, I've never been dinged with duty or taxes.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

A little update on S&B.
Turns out that I opted for the cheapest method of shipping, which was first class, oops.
Untrackable, apparently, doh. Note to self, pay the extra for shipping.

I've corresponded with them a couple of times now.
The guy was super cool and totally apolligetic, for something that really wasn't his/their fault.
I ordered picks that they had to get shipped in, though I was trying to be careful not to order out of stock items.
That one must have slipped by and caused the later shipping time.
The dude even offered me a 15% discount on the next purchase.
I'll have to bitch about every order from now on... lol

So moral of the story, don't use the cheap shipping method.
At the mercy of the delivery gods now. 8)


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I've been using Webstrings as well for the last couple of years. Decent strings and great pricing. About 2.5 weeks delivery via USPS and I've never once paid duty.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Webstrings here as well. The same manufacturer that makes D'Addarios, at a fraction of the price ($2.49-$2.99 a set depending on quantity). I've been using them for 6 or 7 years now with no complaints.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've used Just Strings regularly but have tried S&B lately too. S&B seems to sell stuff at a lower price.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Got the order in from S&B.

Whew, thought it was a goner.

Yay!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Great deal at stringsandbeyond

4 packs of EXL110 for $13 US. Free shipping over $35.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's how I had this last order shipped, first class.

No tracking with this method and slow as molasses.
If you're in no rush, go for it.

The next option is almost $30 to ship with tracking.

Good customer service, I must say now though.
A few extra goodies in the package too, nice.

I think that they are having a 10% off sale right now.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Can't you just go down to your local L&M, or whatever, and say "look man, I bought my Strat here. My amp here. My Les Paul here..." Cut me a deal, dammit and I'll plug you and your shop?


----------

